# *vibes* needed for Kasper cat please.



## Meowy Catkin (30 March 2013)

Poor little Kasp became quite subdued this afternoon and was off his food, which is abnormal as he's normally a glutton. So I took him to the Vet (emergency) and he has a temperature of 106.    I will be taking him back tomorrow to check that the medication is bringing his temp down. Any get well soon *vibes* will be greatly appreciated as he's feeling very sorry for himself.


----------



## pines of rome (30 March 2013)

Poor little boy, hope his medication works and he feels better tomorrow! x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 March 2013)

Thank you.

I've told him that he has no choice but to get better.


----------



## Mogg (30 March 2013)

aww bless him.  hope the meds kick in and he starts feeling better


----------



## here_i_am (31 March 2013)

How's he doing faracat? Hope he's perked up


----------



## touchstone (31 March 2013)

Poor little chap, hope he's feeling better soon, vibes are on their way.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 March 2013)

gets well soon


----------



## Montyforever (31 March 2013)

Hope he's feeling better soon, lots of vibes x


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (31 March 2013)

Awww poor boy ....sending lots of healing vibes from me & the 3 kitties xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 March 2013)

Thanks everyone - the vibes are working and his temperature has gone down to 102! 

Still some way to go, so I'm keeping a close eye on him but he's feeling much perkier and his appetite has returned.


----------



## pistolpete (31 March 2013)

He is gorgeous! Get well soon little man.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 March 2013)

Thank you. I've passed the _get well soon_ message on to him.


----------



## touchstone (31 March 2013)

He's a beauty!  Hope the improvement is continuing.


----------



## Barney&Buzz (1 April 2013)

He's a beautiful boy, big kisses sent his way hope he's better soon.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 April 2013)

Thanks everyone. He seems much perkier today.


----------



## touchstone (2 April 2013)

That's good news, it's always a worry when they are ill and off their food.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 April 2013)

Temp is normal now.  He likes to keep me worried though - flipping lumpy guts!
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=603802


----------

